# Female histrionicus transporting and depositing



## ChrisK

Turned on their light today and thought I saw something wiggling near her hips, I had no idea there were any ready to hatch in there. If you watch till the end you can see the tad swim around in the water like a maniac -


----------



## frogandtoad

Nice! 

ROUND 2...


----------



## ChrisK

Well actually............. there's more in there that look like they are about to pop legs


----------



## JoshK

That's amazing Chris, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mworks

Hey Chris you must be doing something just right! A real little production line in the making - keep it up and we may well have the start of an international project.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## ChrisK

Mworks said:


> Hey Chris you must be doing something just right! A real little production line in the making - keep it up and we may well have the start of an international project.
> 
> Regards
> Marcus


Yeah hope yours start doing it soon - might throw a little bit of a monkey wrench in someone else's "international project" though eh?


----------



## Mworks

The male has now moved to constant quacking with the females following him - hopefully the next clutch may well get 'sorted' by him. 
'International Farming Project' - you nearly made me say the 'F' word!!! 

Regards
Marcus


----------



## Catfur

I've removed a number of off topic posts from this thread. 

I would like to ask everyone to keep their replies on topic, and courteous.


----------



## stevenhman

I for one wouldn't mind seeing an updated picture of their entire 'bungalow of love'. 

Again, many congratulations on it all. I always enjoy the pictures and videos.


----------



## ChrisK

stevenhman said:


> I for one wouldn't mind seeing an updated picture of their entire 'bungalow of love'.
> 
> Again, many congratulations on it all. I always enjoy the pictures and videos.


Yeah I need to take some updated pics but it's the first tank in this post, now I added the brom they're always using on the left wall and all those plants are grown in so it's really a lot "busier":

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...e-girls-such-attention-hogs-5.html#post434311


----------



## ChrisK

Updated tank:


----------



## mongo77

That tank looks great! Hope they morph out successfully for you.


----------



## ChrisK

Cloudy through-glass pics, the one on the bottom is the one from the transport clip:


----------



## Julio

pretty sweet!!


----------



## keith campbell

That has gotta be smoke and mirrors, Histos don't breed in America!

Congrats Chris! I need to get on your list one of these days.

Keith


----------



## ChrisK

Here's a quick clip I just took, the one on the top is a little camera shy - backed down into the axil:


----------



## frogandtoad

Chris, Holy Cow! How many is that now??? I've lost track.
Thanks for keeping us updated man.


----------



## Philsuma

......Yawn......
























J/K Chris


----------



## jfehr232

Amazing footage!!!! Good luck with them.


----------



## botanyboy03

Awesome vids. Congrats.


----------



## ChrisK

Here's one of the new froglets in a sleeping spot just now, this was the one in the top leaf from those pics


----------



## Ulisesfrb

I'm glad you are having great succes with these. It's a good thing Im on top of your waiting list  jk.


----------



## ChrisK

Ulisesfrb said:


> I'm glad you are having great succes with these. It's a good thing Im on top of your waiting list  jk.


Don't count yourself out  There's a small backup in the trade/waiting list, but this particular pair seems like they're on a mission


----------



## spoonowl

Amazing Video. Thanks for posting


----------



## PumilioTurkey

Nice froglet. How old is it?


----------



## ChrisK

Well they came totally out of the water the day or maybe the morning after I posted those pics of them in the brom, so maybe 5 weeks?


----------



## ChrisK

This one came out of the water today, 2 more should be coming out tomorrow or the next day and there's another clutch in there -


----------



## JJuchems

They look great Chris. A species on my dream list. Keep up the good work and sharing.


----------



## Vermfly

Awesome. That is a good looking froglets. How are the other ones that came out a couple months ago?


----------



## ChrisK

Thanks - the last two to morph out in October (I think?) are getting BIG, sometimes I need to look close to differentiate them from the adult male


----------



## billschwinn

Hey Chris, looking good! Keep me in mind should you have surplus eventually.


----------



## ChrisK

billschwinn said:


> Hey Chris, looking good! Keep me in mind should you have surplus eventually.


Abso-lutely, I think this pair took fredErik personally............


----------



## ChrisK

Here's a clip I took a couple of minutes ago that shows the adult male, the froglet on the left that came out of the water yesterday, one that came out a couple of hours ago, and two of the older froglets on the ground that are more orange and almost as big as the male - one more should be out of the water also within a couple of hours


----------



## Vermfly

I love seeing the success you are having with these histos.


----------



## edwing206

Just awesome! 
Nice job with these guys.


----------



## ChrisK

Really blurry pic because it was actually through screen, but here's the female (looking like she's ready to lay AGAIN) and one of the froglets that morphed around a week and a half ago both looking at springtails on the wall -


----------



## frogman824

Congrats man, that's awesome. I hope the success continues.


----------



## cheezus_2007

wowza...theres no words for it


----------



## HunterB

Good job Chris


----------



## ChrisK

Here's 2 of those 3 from that last morph out - one is less reticulated with larger spots and two are more reticulated with crazier colors, I noticed from earlier froglets that their patterns change as they grow though so it'll be interesting to see if they start looking more similar to each other

here's the less reticulated one:


































here's one of the more reticulated ones:


----------



## stemcellular

Very, very awesome Chris. Keep up the good work.


----------



## JJuchems

Stop posting! Please stop Chris. I don't know what to do with myself. I might go nuts wanting a pair of histos.


----------



## Ed

Chris if you keep breeding them, then maybe I won't have to get into any discussions with people like Fred over the legalities... 


Ed


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

C`mon Ed, those were classic battles!!!!

John


----------



## bmore

Ed said:


> Chris if you keep breeding them, then maybe I won't have to get into any discussions with people like Fred over the legalities...
> 
> 
> Ed


Oh god please don't bring that name up. I get pissed off just thinking about that turd.  lol


----------



## edwing206

Those little guys look great Chris! 
I've heard that these guys can be difficult to get past the 6 month mark, has that been the case with yours?


----------



## ChrisK

Ed said:


> Chris if you keep breeding them, then maybe I won't have to get into any discussions with people like Fred over the legalities...
> 
> 
> Ed


Yeah for some reason fredErik are both pretty quiet about these frogs that are "impossible" to breed


----------



## Ed

ChrisK said:


> Yeah for some reason fredErik are both pretty quiet about these frogs that are "impossible" to breed


I thought it was impossible to keep alive (from the original imports), impossible to breed and never legally exported...


----------



## ChrisK

Ed said:


> I thought it was impossible to keep alive (from the original imports), impossible to breed and never legally exported...


Yeah probably more BS too if we go back through those threads, I'm starting to crank out some other morphs too so it looks like their attempt at a monopoly has failed


----------



## bmore

Ed said:


> I thought it was impossible to keep alive (from the original imports), impossible to breed and never legally exported...


I think you guys are playing with fire! If you keep talking like this he will come back. I'm sure his ear's are burning right now! If you say his name five times in the mirror, "Fred, Fred, Fred, Fred, Fred," he will come and talk about his farm raised frog business and never leave!!!! Oh the horror. I'm officially scared.


----------



## ChrisK

edwing206 said:


> Those little guys look great Chris!
> I've heard that these guys can be difficult to get past the 6 month mark, has that been the case with yours?


Well the bright orange ones from the morph out before this one (the ones on the bottom of the tank in the clip in this post: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/br...cus-transporting-depositing-4.html#post543635 ) should be coming up to there soon so we'll see how it goes, they grow so fast that they're about 3/4 the size of the male now, probably near the size the adults were when I first got them as sub adults.

Pretty funny, if you look at the 4th pic of the ones I just took it looks like I caught it mid-step, look at the back right foot and the shadow -


----------



## edwing206

It'll be interesting to see them when they do reach 6 months, hopefully they make it many years past that mark. These guys are incredible, one day I'll hopefully be able to work with them. 
That fourth pic makes it look like a dog taking a piss.


----------



## ChrisK

Some updated froglet pics

With mother


----------



## sports_doc

they look great Chris


----------



## ryangreenway

Cool, how many froglets are you up to now?


----------



## Afemoralis

...and what are your impressions of the species in comparison to something like O.pumilio?

-Afemoralis


----------



## ChrisK

5 froglets different ages in that tank - actually other than some maybe being more delicate I think their _care_ is really similar to pumilio (just temps lower, I wouldn't recommend letting it get any higher than upper 70s - I saw seizures when taking them out of QT and into the tank that was low 80s), like lots of cube shaped room (they are often off the ground climbing plants, wood, the bg, etc) lots of microfauna, larger bromeliads, dense planting, but keep the offspring in the parent tank no matter what (lots of people pull their pumilio offspring) which is another reason for really big tanks


----------



## markpulawski

Caught my female tranporting this morning.


----------



## JJuchems

That is awesome Mark. Every time I seem them, I get the glazed eyes. I those are on top of my list of frogs I need to acquire.


----------



## DartAsylum

Congrats Chris!!

these are so awesome and beautiful!
Keep up the good work!
maybe someday we can all have some


----------



## ChrisK

They snuck one past me - didn't see it till it was just out of the water:


----------



## fieldnstream

Hey Chris,
I know this is a pretty old post, but are there any updates? Its awesome seeing success with this species.
Thanks


----------



## ChrisK

They pretty much shut down since the summer as well as all my histrionicus, they actually are kicking it up and courting like crazy recently though, I created another pair from one of their male offspring and an unrelated female, put them together about a week ago and they're also courting like crazy and already laid a couple of clutches.


----------



## fieldnstream

Glad to hear it, thanks for the update!


----------



## ChrisK

Looks like I was right eh?


----------



## ChrisK

Better shots from tonight


----------



## boombotty

I like the pattern on top of the head.


----------



## ChrisK

Yeah the pattern will change as it gets older though


----------



## boombotty

How many offspring have you gotten from that pair? Seems like they are pretty productive for you.


----------



## ChrisK

Yeah I can't really remember since they seem to cycle but probably <> 10


----------

